# Profibusvernetzung



## Meistereder (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir helfen. Ich habe ein Projekt bekommen und komme nicht weiter. Auch nach Diversen Faqs durchlesen komme ich auf keinen grünen Zweig.

Zum Projekt:
4 SPS S7-300 CPU 314C-2 DP 
1 SPS S7-300 CPU 315-2 DP
2 Mitsubishi Roboter

Die Profibusverbindung wurde Hardwaremäßig eingerichtet. Die Widerstände am Anfang und Ende wurden aktiviert. Adressen wurden auch vergeben.
Verbindung mit dem PC über Profibus zu allen SPS funktioniert. Ich kann auch die einzelnen Ausgänge ansteuern über Profibus der Anlagen.

Im Moment sind alle SPS als Master eingestellt Protokoll DP

Ich bin ein wenig Ratlos wie ich die SPS konfiguriere . Master oder Slave .....  und was das für auswirkungen hat?

Brauche ich auch für die 314C ? Kommunikationsprozessoren ? 

Die Sps sollten untereinander Kommunizieren aber wie Realisiere ich das ? Get Put ? 

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ein paar anregungen geben. Leider wurde ich ins kalte Wasser geworfen.

Danke
Meistereder


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2013)

Meistereder schrieb:


> ...
> Im Moment sind alle SPS als Master eingestellt Protokoll DP
> ...



Hallo,

ist den wirklich Multimaster-Betrieb erforderlich?

Mit nur einer SPS als Master wäre das  m. E. einfacher,
aber ich bin hier sicher kein Spezialist.

Gute allgemeine Quelle:

http://www.profibus.felser.ch/


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Februar 2013)

sollen alle steuerung mit allen steuerungen, unabhängig vom aktuellen "lebenszustand" der anderen steuerungen kommunizieren können oder gibt es in diesem steuerungsnetzwerk klar topologische strukturen und abhängigkeiten? handelt es sich um eine teilmaschine oder ein ganze maschine? welche daten sollen den kommuniziert werden und wäre es schlimm wenn bei einem singlemaster-netzwerk die restlichen steuerungen keine aktuellen daten mehr bekämen?

das alles (und mehr) sind fragen die für die eintscheidung der kommunikation im bezug auf single-master oder multimaster entscheidend sind und können nur von dem beantwortet werden der die anlage errichtet / plant


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 Februar 2013)

hier noch eine PDF von Felser:

http://www.profibus.felser.ch/einfuehrung/profidp.pdf


----------



## Meistereder (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Es ist eine komplette Schulungsanlage.

Die Anlage besteht aus 5 Einzelanlagen mit SPS und 2 Robotern:

1.Anlage: SPS Bohrstation 314C-2 DP 
2.Anlage: SPS Doppelmagazin 314C-2 DP 
3.Anlage: SPS Materialauswertung 314C-2 DP 
4.Anlage: SPS Presse 314C-2 DP 
5.Anlage: SPS Umlaufband 315-2 DP
6.Anlage: Roboter 1
7.Anlage: Robotor 2

Steuerungsaufgaben sind zu erfüllen z.B es wird ein Werkstück aus dem Doppelmagazin ausgegeben. Dann kommt der Roboter das Werkstück holen und setzt es auf die Materialerkennung. (SPS1 sendet befehl an Robotor abholen der Ware -> Roboter setzt die ware auf die Materialerkennung wenn diese erkannt worden ist, wird die Ware auf das Umlaufband gesetzt. Dort steht ein Materialwagen der Codiert ist ......

Es werden die Stationen nacheinander durchlaufen. Es sind allerdings nur einfache Steuerungsaufgaben. Eingang setzt Ausgang. ...

Also die Stationen werden meistens nacheinander durchlaufen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Februar 2013)

dann macht ein multimaster-netzwerk meiner meinung nach nur mehr arbeit als notwendig


----------



## thomas_1975 (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
glaube auch, daß die sauberste Lösung über DP/DP Koppler wäre.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread....üpfen-2-unabhängige-Anlagen?highlight=koppler

hier mal auf die Schnelle, findest aber noch mehr über die Sufu.

gruß Thomas


----------



## Meistereder (8 Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

und das mit den DP/DP kopplern funktioniert mit 5 Anlagen ? In dem Beispiel wurden 2 Anlagen vernetzt. 

Das Problem was ich hätte wäre die Koppler zu bekommen. 

@ Rupp

So habe jetzt die CPU Umlaufband als Master konfiguriert. Alle anderen CPUs sind Slave.

jetzt muß ich die Konfiguration der Slaves machen.

Adresstyp ist ja klar: Eingang oder Ausgang
Adresse : ? die Hardwareadresse des z.B Eingang ? 123 Damit sind alle eingänge e124.0 -> w124.7 inbegriffen ?

Dieses muss ich dann auf allen Anlagen konfigurieren ? 

Wie verwende ich dann die Adressen im Programm z.b FC1 des Umlaufbandes.

Gruß
Meistereder


----------



## volker (8 Februar 2013)

im master müssen alle slave in der hwconfig eingefügt werden. in den eigenschaften des slaves musst du diese koppeln und einen ea bereich festlegen.
in der hwconfig des slaves muss der master projektiert werden. der ea bereich natürlich umgedreht a->e e->a
wenn der adressbereich im pae/paa liegt kannst du diesen ganz normal verwenden. wenn es im pew/paw-bereich liegt muss du das auf mw oder dbw kopieren


----------



## thomas_1975 (8 Februar 2013)

Mit den Kopplern hättest du halt ne saubere Netztrennung erreicht,
anbei ein Siemenslink mit den möglichkeiten, und dem how to

http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

gruß Thomas


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich würde hier auch den Vorschlag von Volker favorisieren :
Bei dem "Master" die Anderen als "bereits projektierte Stationen" einfügen, die Koppeln und den gewünschten Austauschbereich als E/A's festlegen. 
Das ist auch unproblematisch mit dem vorhandenen Equipment zu machen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## dtsclipper (9 Februar 2013)

Ich werfe mal eine ganz andere Lösung in den Ring:

Wenn es immer nur drei oder vier Signale sind würde ich auf gute alte Hardware zurückgreifen - potentialfreie Relais.

Sind billiger als die Koppler, die Spannungen sind sauber und der ganze Wust mit Projektieren / Senden / Empfangen entfällt

griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## Meistereder (20 Februar 2013)

Hallo leider ist dies die Aufgabenstellung  . Im moment sind die Anlagenteile verkabelt und diese sollen auf Profibus gewechselt werden.

Habe jetzt wieder eine Zeit lang expirimentiert. 

Die Master/ Slave konfiguration ist soweit durchgeführt.

Nun komme ich leider wieder nicht weiter. Ich weiss leider nicht wie die Kommunikation der einzelnen Stationen funktionieren kann.


Nochmal zum Verständnis:
Master :
bekommt Informationen vom Slave auf anfrage und kann den Slave steuern.

Slave:
kann nur Informationen zum Master auf anfrage senden .Slave kann Master nicht steuern. 

Bin ich da auf dem richtigen weg ?

Netz config:



E/A config:




Hw connfig master Slave:




Slave OB1




Master OB1




Oder kann ich dies mit Datenbausteinen besser lösen =?

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir nochmal helfen.

Danke


----------



## micha243 (27 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
die Lösung ist eigentlich einfach.
Alle CPU Projekte / SPS Programme in ein Master Projekt packen.
So das in diesem Projekt die einzelnen CPU HW-Konfiguration ist.
Dann kann mit *Datenquerverkehr* zwischen den CPUen einfach ein "paar" Bits hin und her geschoben werden.
Die CPUen können dabei alle als Master bleiben.

Also in allen Steuerungen legst die 5 DBs an. DB1 bekommt alle Daten aus der CPU1, DB2 aus CPU2 usw.
Dies lässt sich im Datenquerverkehr im NetPro Konfigurieren.
Somit haben alle CPUen die Daten von allen anderen.

Bei Fragen einfach melden, könnte evl auch ein Beispielprojekt zusenden.
Gruss Micha

mail: kirchner@globalc.de


----------



## PN/DP (28 Februar 2013)

micha243 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Lösung ist eigentlich einfach.
> Alle CPU Projekte / SPS Programme in ein Master Projekt packen.
> So das in diesem Projekt die einzelnen CPU HW-Konfiguration ist.
> ...


_(farbige Hervorhebungen von mir)_

Hallo Micha,
dann zeig' uns doch bitte mal Deine einfache Lösung  mit dem Querverkehr für die 4x 314C-2DP + 1x 315-2DP. Am besten als Beispielprojekt hier hochladen (an Deinen Beitrag anhängen), dann mußt Du nicht sooo viele Mailanfragen beantworten 

Meines Wissens können andere DP-Stationen als "Querverkehr" nur den Verkehr eines DP-Masters mit seinem/seinen DP-Slave mitlesen und über projektierte E-Adressen (nicht DB!) ansprechen. Habe ich da was verpasst? 

Harald


----------



## micha243 (28 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
der Datenquerverkehr zwischen den CPUen funktioniert nur über MPI.
Profibus geht leider nicht.
Im Anhang ist das Projekt und ein Screenshot der Globaldatenkonfig.



Hier das Musterprojekt:
http://www.dropbox.com/sh/16ax8lk0jn9qkdj/i7ACoXvpIi


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 Februar 2013)

... nur leider hat der TE die Steuerungen ja nunmal nicht über MPI sondern über PB miteinander verbunden - siehe Screenshot vom TE ...

@TE:
Was spricht gegen den vorgeschlagenen Weg mit dem Einfügen von "bereits projektierten Stationen", da du ja sowieso schon alle in einem Projekt hast ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Meistereder (3 März 2013)

Hallo leider komme ich nur Samstags zur Anlage.

Also habe eine Anlage als Master (Umlaufband) festgelegt. Die anderen 4 SPS sind als Slave im Mastersystem eingefügt. Habe heute die 2 Roboter mit der GSD Datei auch ins Mastersystem eingefügt das hat soweit geklappt. 

Was ich leider noch nicht verstanden habe ist wie ich  jetzt die Abfragen programmieren kann. Z.B ein ausgang Anlage 1 setzt Eingang Anlage 2.

@ Larry wenn es nur so einfach wäre ......das ist meine Abschlußarbeit und es ist nicht so einfach, da ich vorher nur kaum erfahrungen mit SPS hatte. Ich habe schon viele PDfs gelesen nur leider wird da sehr wenig in die richtung Programmierung erwähnt

Update:
Es sind jetzt 5 x 314C-2 DP 


Als Beispiel:

Slave Bohrstation: konfiguration

1. MS |Adresse 4 |Partner A10 |Lokal E50 | 1Byte |Einheit
 2. MS |Adresse 4 |Partner E10 |Lokal A50 | 1Byte |Einheit


Damit wird ja ein Eingangs und Ausgangswort mit 1 Byte (8Bit) generiert oder ? 
Leider ist mir aufgefallen, das der SFC14 und SFC15 nur mit Word arbeiten kann. Also muss dies auch wieder geändert werden.


Programmierung OB1. Slave:

L EW50
T AW10

L AW50
T EW10

Programmierung OB1. Master:

SFC14 und SFC15 ?

Ich stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand mal sagen wie so eine Abfrage aussieht ?

Master: A124.1  --->   Slave E125.1
und alternativ
Abfrage vom Slave A126.1

Die Roboter sind als DP-Norm angelegt worden mit der GSD Datei. In dem DP-Norm habe ich ein 8 Word in / out modul eingesetzt.

Als Anlage füge ich mal die Befehlsliste und das Projekt (Archiviert) hinzu, ob das so möglich ist ?
Anhang anzeigen SPS_Projekt Umlaufband.PDF


Die Frage ist kann man einen einzelnen Eingang abfragen ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (3 März 2013)

Meistereder schrieb:


> Als Beispiel:
> 
> Slave Bohrstation: konfiguration
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich habe jetzt leider kein Step7 zur Hand und kann es nicht genau (sondern nur aus der Erinnerung heraus) verifizieren ...
Danach sieht das aber gut aus.
Wenn du die so gekoppelt hast dann brauchst du dich gar nicht mehr um das hin- und her-laden kümmern. Deine eingebundenen Stationen funktionieren nun in beiden Richtungen wie eine eingebundene ET-Station (z.B.).
Wenn du also "Lokal" den A50.0 setzt (oder zuweist) dann kommt das automatisch als E10.0 beim "Partner" an - und umgekehrt (halt so, wie du es zugeordnet hast).
Du solltest das dann halt nur in der Symbolik ein bißchen verständlich dokumentieren ...

Gruß
Larry


----------

